# Schriftzug mit Filzstifteffekt versehen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo allerseits,
ich habe ein kleines Problem! Ich möchte einen Schriftzug der eine schwarze Outline und eine farbige Füllung hatt mit einem look versehen so als ob er mit filzstift oder Buntstift erstellt worden wäre. Das problem ist das die Standart PS-Filter auf der Farbfläche nur ungenügende Effekte hinterlassen oder auch keine (hängt oft damit zusammen das eben nur eine einfarbige Farbfläche verwendung findet und PS keine Möglichkeit hatt wie bei mehreren farben diese ineinander fließen zu lassen).
Hatt jemand eine Idee wie man das noch anderst umsetzten kann.#

VIele Grüße und einen sonnigen Dienstag.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (6. Juli 2004)

Hi,

soweit ich das sehe, kannst Du die Fläche zunächst durchaus mit einem Verlauf oder einem Muster füllen, um Farbunterschiede zu bekommen.

Ansonsten gibt es bei Photoshop mehrere Filter, die auf die eine oder andere Weise Struktur in eine Fläche bringen (Strukturierungs-, Vergröbungs- und Renderingfilter).

Gruß


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Juli 2004)

Hi, das ist ja nicht das Problem. Ich möchte in eine einfarbige Fläche den Effekt hinneinbekommen und ich denke das funktioniert nicht so ganz wie gewünscht weil ich eben nur eine Farbe verwende.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (6. Juli 2004)

... dann habe ich Deine Frage nicht richtig verstanden.

Kannst Du mal ein (kleines!) Beispiel posten?

Gruß


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Juli 2004)

Also dieser Schriftzug soll wie mit Filzstift (oder ähnlichem) gemalt aussehen da ich das für ein Kinderbuch benötige. Es kann auch sein das ich zu blöd bin die filter zu verwenden, bin nicht so der PS-Filtermensch  .


----------



## Fineas (6. Juli 2004)

"ArtRage freeware

ist ein Mal- und Zeichenprogramm mit dem sie Bilder in verschiedenen Maltechniken am Computer erstellen können. Nach der Auswahl der Papierstruktur können sie mit Pastellkreide, Ölfarbe, Filzstift, Wachsmalstift oder Bundstift ihrer Kreativität freien Lauf lassen."

http://www.soft-ware.net/news.asp?num=17251&pro=p04212


Macht einen echt lustigen Eindruck ;o)


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Juli 2004)

Danke werd mal ausprobiieren ob ich damit den gewünschten Effekt hinbekomme! Es gibt ja auch noch das programm Painter welches aber für seltene Benutzung zu teuer ist.

MFG


----------



## Fineas (6. Juli 2004)

Sieht beim Filzer zwar eher wie Tusche, aber doch irgendwie überzeugend. Mit Filten schafft PS das sicher auch (irgendwie) - aber dafür ist der Tag schon zu alt. Einfach noch mal nachmalen. Ein Tut für den Umgang mit Filzstiften ist ja sicher nicht nötig.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Juli 2004)

den Schriftzug kann man nicht zufällig irgendwie importieren?
Hat sich erledigt!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Juli 2004)

Also dieses Programm ist dafür nichtso geeignet, eher wenn man Freihand was am Computer malen möchte.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (6. Juli 2004)

Hi,

mit den Filtern von PS kann man schon einiges machen.

Hier sind z.B. nur "Verwackelte Striche" und etwas "Bewegungsunschärfe" drauf.

Sieht sicher nicht unbedingt nach Filzstift aus, zumal der Rahmen nun stört, aber als Anregung: einfach mal die verschiedenen Mal- und Kunstfilter durchprobieren bzw. miteinander kombinieren.

Tipp: Eine Fläche auf Papier mit einem Filzer ausmalen, einscannen und dann in PS als Muster verwenden!

Gruß


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Juli 2004)

Deinen 2 Vorschlag werde ich mal ausprobieren. Da hätte ich aber eigentlich auch draufkommen können weil ich dies schon mal für ein anderes Problem verwendet habe ist aber schon ne ganze weile her, da wollte ich ein Foto zerkratzen und hab einen Film mit nem Schlüßel bearbeitet und dan eingescannt.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüeß


----------



## Lobi (7. Juli 2004)

Hi...
...ich würd einfach die "alten" Farben mit dem Zauberstab markieren und löschen.
Dann die inneren Bereiche der Buchstaben markieren und einfach mit dem Pinsel per Hand anmalen.
(markierung daher, damit man nicht über den Rand malt.

Am ende kann man dann noch ein zwei Stellen mit Absicht übermalen!

Heir das Ergebnis:


----------



## extracuriosity (7. Juli 2004)

Wie wär´s denn hiermit:  ?
Du erstellst deinen Schriftzug ganz normal, so wie du ihn geposted hast und machst einen neuen Schnappschuss. Dann alles löschen und eine neue weisse Ebene anlegen. Dort mit dem Protokollwerkzeug mit einer Werkzeugspitze für trockene Farben (bei PS mitgeliefert) drüberscribbeln.


----------



## fluessig (7. Juli 2004)

Ich hab's anders gemacht. Ist eigentlich der Effekt den man bei Textmarkern erhält. Ich hab den Bleistift gewählt, als Pinsel so einen schrägen Balken (Größe 36) den Modus hab ich auf Multiplizieren und die Deckkraft auf 40%. Wichtig ist dass man öfter neu aufsetzt (= linke Maustaste erneut drücken).


----------



## Lobi (7. Juli 2004)

Och mäusel... den gleichen Effekt erhälst du, wenn du die Deckkraft der Werkzeugspitze auf 50 % setzt!

Ihr denkt oft viel zu komplieziert!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
vielen Dank an der regen Anteilnahme meines Problemes  . Ich habe das beste Ergebnis mit dem Tipp von Datic (Vorlage einscannen) gemacht und habe so einen Effekt der den Bildern für dieses Kinderbuch am nähesten kommt.

MFG


----------



## Tobias Menzel (7. Juli 2004)

Na, das schaut doch schon sehr nett aus.

Was sich allerdings ein bischen beisst, ist die sehr regelmäßige Form der Umrandung - es sein denn Du willst den Eindruck von z.B. einer ausgemalten Vorlage (Kindermalbuch) schaffen.
Sonst könnte man die schwarzen Linien noch etwas verzerren bzw. eine neue Ebene erstellen und mit einer dicken Werkzeugspitze per Hand nachfahren.

Gruß


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Juli 2004)

, soweit bin ich in der bearbeitung noch nicht. Ich denke ich versuche einfach mal die gleiche Methode auf die Outline anzuwenden. Ich habe die eingescannte Vorlage immer Farblich angepasset und mittels einer Maske dann den Buchstaben gefüllt.


----------



## fluessig (7. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Lobi _
> *Och mäusel... den gleichen Effekt erhälst du, wenn du die Deckkraft der Werkzeugspitze auf 50 % setzt!
> 
> Ihr denkt oft viel zu komplieziert!  *


Jo, aber es gibt einen entscheidenden Unterschied zwischen Multiplizieren und Normal. Man kann ihn eigentlich sofort bemerken, deutlich wirds aber wenn man öfter drübermalt. 
Im Normalen Modus malt man so lange drüber, bis die Farbe irgendwann 100% Deckkraft erreicht.
Beim Multiplizieren wird die Farbe irgendwann schwarz. Für mich wirkt das Multiplizieren insgesamt realistischer, was jedoch rein subjektiv ist.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Juli 2004)

Also das ist so fast das Endprodukt. Schön wären noch unterschiedliche Outline stärken nur fällt mir dazu keine Möglichkeit ein die nicht so Zeitaufwändug ist wie das ganze von Handnachzeichnen. Hattd azu vielleicht noch jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (7. Juli 2004)

Hi,

ich habe einfach mal die ursprüngliche Form mit einer Werkzeugspitze nachgemalt.
ca. 40% Fluss, ein wenig Streuungs- und Flussjitter.
Schaut noch etwas "zerlaufen" aus, aber das lässt sich sicher abstellen.


Gruß


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Juli 2004)

Was ist den ein Flußjitter?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (7. Juli 2004)

Hi,

Im Werkzeugspitzen-Explorer findest Du jede Menge Parameter, um Deine Werkzeugspitze individuell zu kalibrieren.
Unter Anderem auch diverse Jitter - dass heißt, dass der eingestellte Wert in einem gewissen Maße von einem Zufallsfaktor beeinflusst wird, womit sich teilweise "lebendigere" Ergebnisse erzielen lassen.

Gruß

P.S.: Wenn Das ganze Logo wie mit einem Filzstift gemalt aussehen soll, wieso malst  Du nicht  einfach alles eben mit einem Filzstift? Würde doch wahrscheinlich schneller gehen, als mit verschiedenen Filtern und Werkzeugen runzuspielen?


----------



## fluessig (7. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Datic _
> *
> P.S.: Wenn Das ganze Logo wie mit einem Filzstift gemalt aussehen soll, wieso malst  Du nicht  einfach alles eben mit einem Filzstift? Würde doch wahrscheinlich schneller gehen, als mit verschiedenen Filtern und Werkzeugen runzuspielen? *


Mit solchen Kommentaren nimmst du einem den ganzen Spaß. Außerdem, wer hat den schon noch Filzstifte wenn man Kinderbücher schreibt?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (7. Juli 2004)

@fluessig:

Stimmt natürlich auch wieder - zumal nach dem PS-Kauf auch wenig Geld für sowas übrigbleibt  

Spaß: Bin vielleicht schon zu lange mit PS zugange - das Spielen mit Filtern etc. mag ich weniger als "Spaß" bezeichnen, eher als Handgriffe, die zur Angewohnheit geworden sind... vielleicht leiste ich mir irgendwann man ein gutes TouchScreen-TFT mit Pen; dann wird Zeichnen und Malen am PC vielleicht wieder "Fun". 
(Komme eben aus der Cartoon- und Kritzelecke und halte meine Buntstiftsammlung in Ehren;-) )


----------

